# SRAM Red vs SRAM Apex



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in the process of upgrading my SRAM Apex groupset to their Red groupset and I have a simple question. Is there really that much of a difference when you compare their Apex and Red front derailleurs? I am buying the new components on eBay.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I upgraded my FD to Force. The titanium RED FD is known to have excessive flex (pro teams were using the Force FD because of this). I think they re-designed, but you can search the forum or the internet for info on the RED FD.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Red FD and replaced it with a Force because of the flexy Ti cage. Pros actually run Red FD with steel cages. I've seen some recent stock Treks with steel caged Red FDs so they most be available, at least for OEMs. The new 2013 Red FD is entirely different and reported to be excellent when used with the new 2013 chain rings.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't get a Red FD, get a Rival. The Red has a flexy Ti cage & is very problematic.
A Force is exactly the same as Rival, with a different finish.
If your Apex is shifting fine then don't change it at all.
Sram FD's are notoriously difficult to get st up correctly, and are very finicky.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

While it's difficult to reach an "ideal" adjustment with, a Shimano front derailleur shifts at least twice as well. I had a hard time eliminating some minor rubs in the small ring and the smaller cogs in back but I would have stayed with it even it I hadn't been able to work that out (I usually go to the big ring instead of those cogs).


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess I'm the exception here.

I've been using Shimano for the last several years. I just bought a BMC Team Machine that has Sram Red. I was planning on replacing the Red fr, but I have had absolutely no problems with it's shifting performance. The "braze on" fr mount on the frame has a very stiff design, and I'm wondering if this is often a factor in how the titanium cage performs. Granted, if I squeeze the cage between my thumb and forefinger, I can easily get it to flex, but it has yet to cause a problem while actually riding, even when I try to force a shift under load.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

marathon marke said:


> I guess I'm the exception here.
> 
> I've been using Shimano for the last several years. I just bought a BMC Team Machine that has Sram Red. I was planning on replacing the Red fr, but I have had absolutely no problems with it's shifting performance. The "braze on" fr mount on the frame has a very stiff design, and I'm wondering if this is often a factor in how the titanium cage performs. Granted, if I squeeze the cage between my thumb and forefinger, I can easily get it to flex, but it has yet to cause a problem while actually riding, even when I try to force a shift under load.


You possibly have a good combo. I have a bike with band clamp Apex FD and it shifts easy and chain goes easily into small ring, never a problem. The Apex FD shifts very well and required little tension.

Then I have a bike with braze on force FD that will throw the chain onto the frame even with a chain catcher. And here is something I have done to help..


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Merc said:


> I am in the process of upgrading my SRAM Apex groupset to their Red groupset and I have a simple question. Is there really that much of a difference when you compare their Apex and Red front derailleurs? I am buying the new components on eBay.


If it is an upgrade, there is no need to go full Red.

Just replace the levers to get zeroloss technology, crankset and chain/cassette. Most improvement (rigidity, weight) is found in those parts. Your bike won't shift better with red derailleurs and you would only gain something like 45gr. I'd go that way and invest the difference in high end veloflex tires/tubulars.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

PoorCyclist said:


> Then I have a bike with braze on force FD that will throw the chain onto the frame even with a chain catcher. And here is something I have done to help..


Even if you can't adjust the low limit screw to prevent this, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to adjust the position of the chain catcher to do so.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm wanting to make the same upgrade. I bought a Spec. Roubaix Elite last year that has Apex components. One thing that confuses me is what type of crankset I need to buy to replace mine. I have the SRAM S150 rather than the Apex crank. I believe this is it: Sram S150 Power Spline Road Crankset 2011 100047626 at CambriaBike.com This crank has the Powerspline interface which is confusing me as I don't know what that is. What can I replace this with? BB 30 or GXP?


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

ChuckDiesel said:


> I'm wanting to make the same upgrade. I bought a Spec. Roubaix Elite last year that has Apex components. One thing that confuses me is what type of crankset I need to buy to replace mine. I have the SRAM S150 rather than the Apex crank. I believe this is it: Sram S150 Power Spline Road Crankset 2011 100047626 at CambriaBike.com This crank has the Powerspline interface which is confusing me as I don't know what that is. What can I replace this with? BB 30 or GXP?


You need a gxp


----------

